# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > Older D&D/AD&D and Other Systems >  Orcslayer

## gnomish dwelf

So I wanted to learn more about berserkers in AD%D 2nd edition, the different flavours, one of them, the orcslayer dwarf, but i cant find it, is it in warriors and priests of the realms? 'cause its so disorganized that if i find it there it will be after someone gives me a better idea of where in it one can find it

(it aint the vindicator nor the battlerager)

----------


## JadedDM

Found it.  It's from a book called Demihumans of the Realms.

----------


## gnomish dwelf

> Found it.  It's from a book called Demihumans of the Realms.


thanks! ya saved me.... I was in the wrong book all along.

----------


## bookkeeping guy

Wasn't there also a version of that in the book of dwarves too?

----------


## gnomish dwelf

the battlerager is similar but distinct

----------

